# Old School Gracie Jiujitsu Challenge Matches!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 19, 2007)

This is neat.  This video has Rorion, Relson & Rolls on it as they have a match with a Brazil Karate team.  Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-SltgKQHDU&NR


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 19, 2007)

Hm. Looks like Rickson knew about "ground-&-pound" years before this activity ever found it's way to the U.S. Well...I'll be darned. Who'dathunkit?

D.


----------

